# Why worry about saying stupid things?



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

For along time I have tried to overcome my fear of talking to people by trying to tell myself "you will not say anything embarassing, you have done this before" but I realise that this is unrealistic. There is always a chance you will say something that another person finds silly... but so what? People say daft things all the time and it does not make them unpopular, in fact it often has the opposite effect. People who don't always say the right thing are often quite popular because others don't find them boring, and isn't the goal of conversation not to be boring?

I feel pretty liberated after realising this.


----------



## Dolphinsaresmiling (Oct 6, 2009)

*Hey*

I agree... but sometimes it just make so anxious saying something wrong.. silly I know. But that's how anxious mind work.


----------



## Ing (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, i'm striving to be more like this, but it is difficult. And I think another problem is that lots of the time, I can't even think of anything to say, or sometimes when I do say something people either don't hear or ignore. So I guess with the fear of saying something embarrassing, there is a fear of not being heard, and a fear of not knowing what to say. I guess it is easier when you know the reasons why you don't talk, so then you can pinpoint the problems and find ways to fix them.


----------



## JoshC (Oct 18, 2009)

really i think its not what you say at all, its how you say it. ever noticed how popular people with large groups of friends rarely say anything profound? people respond to the way you carry yourself more than what youre actually saying.


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

A bit of worry is healthy I suppose. Those that come off as rude should be avoided.
If you realize that you just said something offensive, just apologize I guess?

I do love people who are unafraid of doing/saying dumb things, in a good sense of course. On the other hand, people who are all robotic, no nonsense are hard to get along with.


----------

